# Increased Shipping costs for pedals?



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Anybody else notice the big jump in costs to ship a small pedal locally? What would cost less than $10 to ship and insure a pedal, is now running up to the $15 mark for local shipping with Toronto. I sent a pedal to Vancouver earlier this week and it came to almost $20! I know the HST plays a factor but come on.
On the flip side you see the shipping within the USA is dirt cheap (at max $5).


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

I sent a Digitech Whammy in original box to Montreal and the cost of shipping and padded envelope was only $12 and change. But the cost of shipping is getting ridiculous.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

If you get a Canada Post Venture card, you usually get a free upgrade in service. 

You may have to say you have a home business to get the card. 

Lately, I've been doing ship in a click with canada post. 

You estimate the weight, measure the package, put in your VISA card to pay, then print off the PDF label and drop it in a mailbox. 

It saves having to go to a post office and stand in line.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I noticed the same thing. I've shipped a few pedals lately and the average cost was $5 more than I was used to paying 6 months ago. I went so far as to ask the clerk at Canada Post to recalculate it. It 's brutal. Average cost for a small pedal now is $15!


----------



## gregtar (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't know If I got burned, having a BOSSRC-2 from the states,new; the pedal was $157.00. Shipped by UPS, by the time it arrived, it had GST/HST of $20.47, a brokerage fee(?)of $39.10 and another $5.08(HST on the brokerage fee tacked on) for a grand total of$64.65 before I sighned for it. WTF is this brokerage fee and tax on it? It seems there is a lot of gouging on shipping there.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Yeah sorry to tell you but you got burned by UPS. There's a huge thread on the forum here about it, but never ever use UPS to have items shipped from the USA. They charge a brokerage fee and even tax on the fee which essentially is a huge BS cash grab. They really provide you no service clearing Customs whatsoever. They will tell you the fee is for presenting an entry to Customs for clearance (which is BS) as they dont actually do that. They'll also tell you that they keep your records for 5 years....big deal. The best part of this so called brokerage fee is that they base it upon the value of your shipment. Pretty great on their part, as they do absolutely nothing to earn it. 
Anyways for future purchases, always use USPS. They dont charge you an outrageous brokerage fee (sometimes a small handling charge $5 to $8) and taxes are charged depending on the value declaration. Sorry to hear UPS got you.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

gregtar said:


> I don't know If I got burned, having a BOSSRC-2 from the states,new; the pedal was $157.00. Shipped by UPS, by the time it arrived, it had GST/HST of $20.47, a brokerage fee(?)of $39.10 and another $5.08(HST on the brokerage fee tacked on) for a grand total of$64.65 before I sighned for it. WTF is this brokerage fee and tax on it? It seems there is a lot of gouging on shipping there.


You got off easy, they charged me more than $80 brokerage for my GT-500 and they banged it up shipping it too!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Peter said:


> You got off easy, they charged me more than $80 brokerage for my GT-500 and they banged it up shipping it too!


Never use UPS for shipments from the US.

Also, as I mentioned above, get a Canada Venture card for a 5% discount, and do ship-in a click. 

So you can pay for shipments from your home, print out the pdf and drop in a mailbox. No more trips to the post office!

You also get a 2nd small discount for electronically paying for your pkg.


----------

